# Bent plow trip springs won't tension



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

I don't know if my plow is bent or not. I have a 9' meyers lot pro, my trip springs keep breaking and I don't know if its a result of the springs being to old or what. So when one would break, I would buy a new one and try to put it on. I don't know if they sold the wrong size trip springs cause they seem a lil bigger than what's on there. But anyway, I got the springs on and tension them as good as I can. I had to take the bottom bolt off the eye bolt to get the tension right. Not realizing that I change the angle of the plow, I went out to work and while plowing, a lot of snow flew onto my windshield blinding me.
My question is, are my trip springs supposed to have tension, can I fix this problem by welding a plate of metal on the spot where the moldboard meats the frame? Should I buy a new moldboard, or should I buy all new trip springs and run it with no tension? Just trying to find a quick cheap and effective fix, ill get a new moldboard if I absolutely have to.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

You should be able to just slide a business card between the coils


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

datank450;1768063 said:


> I don't know if my plow is bent or not. I have a 9' meyers lot pro, my trip springs keep breaking and I don't know if its a result of the springs being to old or what. So when one would break, I would buy a new one and try to put it on. I don't know if they sold the wrong size trip springs cause they seem a lil bigger than what's on there. But anyway, I got the springs on and tension them as good as I can. I had to take the bottom bolt off the eye bolt to get the tension right. Not realizing that I change the angle of the plow, I went out to work and while plowing, a lot of snow flew onto my windshield blinding me.
> My question is, are my trip springs supposed to have tension, can I fix this problem by welding a plate of metal on the spot where the moldboard meats the frame? Should I buy a new moldboard, or should I buy all new trip springs and run it with no tension? Just trying to find a quick cheap and effective fix, ill get a new moldboard if I absolutely have to.


If your plow is angled back you have problems with the sector or the moldboard being damaged/bent.

Picture's would be helpful.

And 2x on what Wiffy said.


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

Whiffyspark;1768115 said:


> You should be able to just slide a business card between the coils


I don't know what's wrong with it. The plow started doing this after a horrible icy snow storm. When I tension it that much, it changes the angle of the moldboard. The angle of the plow is now making a lot of snow fly onto my windshield. I think the frame is bent backwards, so I'm just going to weld a strip of metal in between the moldboard and pivot bar. Just wandering if this is a smart idea or not?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Take some pictures of it.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

datank450;1768126 said:


> I don't know what's wrong with it. The plow started doing this after a horrible icy snow storm. When I tension it that much, it changes the angle of the moldboard. The angle of the plow is now making a lot of snow fly onto my windshield. I think the frame is bent backwards, so I'm just going to weld a strip of metal in between the moldboard and pivot bar. Just wandering if this is a smart idea or not?


I would advise against adding a piece on bar stock to change the angle of the blade. The plow was designed to run at determined approach angle to allow the blade to trip properly. Changing/winging the approach angle will have the blade not tripping correctly and could cause further damage to the plow or pickup. Your problem is not uncommon in the rust belt.

Show us some pics and from there sound advise can be given.


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

I'll take some pics, it's just in my garage right now. Ill post some tomorrow.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I can't help myself, this is one of my biggest pet peeves. How does a person own any brand of plow and not know how to spell it? MEYER does not have an "S" anywhere in it.


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

Harleyjeff;1768268 said:


> I can't help myself, this is one of my biggest pet peeves. How does a person own any brand of plow and not know how to spell it? MEYER does not have an "S" anywhere in it.


Men that nitpick and have "pet peeves" should usually keep their comments in the closet. LOL!!! My wife does that typa ****. Where I come from, the spelling don't matter, what matter is. if you got a pocket or bank full of money. Nobody cares about your "pet peeves" this a place to talc abowt biseness, not your pet peeves, so please refrain from posting unless you can come up with unsweetened comments. THANX PAL!!!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Was spelling "optional" where you went to school?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

datank450;1768613 said:


> Men that nitpick and have "pet peeves" should usually keep their comments in the closet. LOL!!! My wife does that typa ****. Where I come from, the spelling don't matter, what matter is. if you got a pocket or bank full of money. Nobody cares about your "pet peeves" this a place to talc abowt biseness, not your pet peeves, so please refrain from posting unless you can come up with unsweetened comments. THANX PAL!!!


You'll do well here with that attitude. Enjoy your f'ed up plow.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Harleyjeff;1768753 said:


> Was spelling "optional" where you went to school?


Who elected you the Spelling Nazi?

The Grammar Gestapo.


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

LOL!!! Spelling nazi,,, that's some funny ****... Good one! And thanks Mark13, I'm just loving the f,ed up plow. HAHA!!! I think ill just weld a strip of metal to chalk the plow out to its correct angle so I can get tension on the springs.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

datank450;1768885 said:


> LOL!!! Spelling nazi,,, that's some funny ****... Good one! And thanks Mark13, I'm just loving the f,ed up plow. HAHA!!! I think ill just weld a strip of metal to chalk the plow out to its correct angle so I can get tension on the springs.[/QUOT
> 
> Yeah when you trip you're going to break something else. That is not a good idea at all


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Whiffyspark;1768888 said:


> Yeah when you trip you're going to break something else. That is not a good idea at all


Let him do it. I want to see what happens.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

sounds like there could be a problem with the pivot pins froze, or it has extended beyond the stop.....


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

Does anybody have a solution to my problem? Will new pivot pins solve my problem? It does look bent back, but when I get tension on the springs it pulls the plow too far back.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

If you really want help, post a few pics


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

Maybe the pivot pins could be bent. If I weld a strip of metal, it's not going to stop the plow from tripping. It's to correct the angle of the plow. It's a angle iron that I will cut a strip off and weld it to the pivot bar. I will weld Only if the pivot bar is bent.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

1olddogtwo;1768920 said:


> If you really want help, post a few pics


I'll help, a few pics of the plow


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

I don't know how to post pics on here. Let me try and figure this out


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I'll try and help, what kind of phone?


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

iPhone. I already took the pics, just don't know how to upload to this site.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

datank450;1768926 said:


> Maybe the pivot pins could be bent. If I weld a strip of metal, it's not going to stop the plow from tripping. It's to correct the angle of the plow. It's a angle iron that I will cut a strip off and weld it to the pivot bar. I will weld Only if the pivot bar is bent.


That's not going to fix anything. Pivot pins don't bend on a Meyer they shear off.

You have to go to desktop version I thin you need chrome on iphone I can't do it in safari


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

Whiffyspark;1768947 said:


> That's not going to fix anything. Pivot pins don't bend on a Meyer they shear off.
> 
> You have to go to desktop version I thin you need chrome on iphone I can't do it in safari


When I get to a desktop ill try and do it from there.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

datank450;1768945 said:


> iPhone. I already took the pics, just don't know how to upload to this site.


Sorry, can't help with that one.

Email the pics to yourself, save to desktop on computer, go on PS, find this thread. Hit reply, go down to manage attachment, browse> desktop, click what you want. Upload. You can do 5 pics per reply.

Others say u can do it with a photobucket account with a iPhone, I don't have one anymore.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1768953 said:


> Sorry, can't help with that one.
> 
> Email the pics to yourself, save to desktop on computer, go on PS, find this thread. Hit reply, go down to manage attachment, browse> desktop, click what you want. Upload. You can do 5 pics per reply.
> 
> Others say u can do it with a photobucket account with a iPhone, I don't have one anymore.


I can upload direct from android. Just check desktop version and you'll be able to upload the same way as PC.

Haven't tried it on iphone yet. I think I can do it in chrome on iPhone though


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Whiffyspark;1768955 said:


> I can upload direct from android. Just check desktop version and you'll be able to upload the same way as PC.
> 
> Haven't tried it on iphone yet. I think I can do it in chrome on iPhone though


I do all the time, I also can up load from a iPad. I gave up the iPhone a few years ago.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1768960 said:


> I do all the time, I also can up load from a iPad. I gave up the iPhone a few years ago.


I went from 4s. To s4 active. And now back to 5s.

iPhones just so damn simple lol. I still have note II on business line. I want to try a surface tablet soon


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

my pic upload wont work. Now im annoyed and done messing with this


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

I can get my pic uploaded, been trying since yesterday. Now I'm annoyed and done trying to figure this out. I can post a pic on my Facebook business page if anybody will check it out on there.


----------



## rjm06590 (Mar 23, 2009)

Photobucket is the simplest IMO


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

with the springs removed the plow should go back only so far...sounds like the cross angle is bent, wore, or pin broke....


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

http://www.smithbrothersservices.com/images/Meyer/1995-dodge-ram-1500-3.jpg

from smith bros web site


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

leolkfrm;1769500 said:


> http://www.smithbrothersservices.com/images/Meyer/1995-dodge-ram-1500-3.jpg
> 
> from smith bros web site


He's running a 9' Lot Pro which is different than the C or ST plow shown in the pic, but same theory and location.


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

I checked that pic out, I guess it's the same issue I have with mine. When I broke a trip spring, I bought a new on and it looked like the same spring, but when I put it on it was like 1 1/2 inches too big. So I looked a little closer at all the springs and then I tried to take them all off, but I couldn't because the hook part of the spring was bent and made it almost like a whole circle. To take all trip springs off, I have to cut them. If I buy all new trip springs it will probably fix my angle, but there will be no tension on the springs. I have all springs off now and the plow is laid down, the stop does not look bent to me, this is why I'm confused with what to do to fix my problem. 
I gave up on trying to upload my pics, I installed photo bucket but I can't figure out how to upload from there to the plow site.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

My word, I really wish plow site would make my "how to post pictures thread" as a sticky.

All you do is right click on the image on any site you've uploaded and copy image location.

Here's how it works.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=143814

.......


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

can figure out how to do it right


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

datank450;1769602 said:


> can figure out how to do it right


Do you have a link to where the pic is located at?

.....


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

White Gardens;1769569 said:


> My word, I really wish plow site would make my "how to post pictures thread" as a sticky.
> 
> All you do is right click on the image on any site you've uploaded and copy image location.
> 
> ...


 they have one....its alittle out dated but they have one

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=15417


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.246648052181057&type=1&relevant_count=2

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.246648052181057&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

I copied a link from my facebook business page, hopefully it works. I broke the weld on the moldboard and beefed it up with some ugly welds


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

I can go take a couple more pics and post if need be


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

...........


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

Any suggestion on how to fix my plow angle? Or could the springs be what holds the angle? It's a used plow that I bought about six months ago. I may have bought it like this or could have done it myself. Still learning how to use my plow efficiently and not break things. Should I just throw some new trip springs on it and be over with it? Should I weld a piece of metal to make the backer plate a little thicker? I'm trying to see some profit by the end of the season so I don't wanna buy a new plow yet.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

if the blade is flat then the a frame should not be flat in the other direction.....someone may give a closer guess than me...the frame should pass no more than 110 degrees when blade is flat....fix stops so this happens.....when tightening springs 4 turns of the nuts past the spring coils starting to spread

the stops should keep it from tipping towards the truck


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

BUFF;1769505 said:


> He's running a 9' Lot Pro which is different than the C or ST plow shown in the pic, but same theory and location.


sorry but was the only pic I could pull in a short time


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

to post pic

use advanced reply

open attachment screen

open the attachment screen to full size so you see all commands

the upload is in the far right corner

then do the attachment from list created


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

White Gardens got my pics up. Go back a couple posts and they are there.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm not sure what the real problem is.

There should be no way that the springs would change the angle of the plow regardless of the springs or their size.

One comment you made was the blow back off the blade onto your truck.

Do you have a blow back guard on the blade?

If not, then the blow back was probably do to the type of snow your plowing. If it's light and fluffy (12-1, or 15-1 ratio) then it's going to fly when you hit it.

If it's wet and sloppy (5-1 or 8-1 ratio) then it's going to just slop along.

new springs are going to have more tension from lack of use, and probably look bigger due to lack of rust over time. Springs that break are usually due to excessive use and deterioration in the spring itself. That and the blade was probably tipping a tad forward on the pavement due to the old springs not having as much of resistance over new springs. 


.......


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

White Gardens;1769706 said:


> I'm not sure what the real problem is.
> 
> There should be no way that the springs would change the angle of the plow regardless of the springs or their size.
> 
> ...


Yeah ill take some more pics. I gotta run out so ill get some up in a couple hours. If I put the plow on the truck it seems like its the plow is too close to the grill. I have a deflector on it. But ill sit the plow up and get pics.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Can't tell anything by those pics take pic when it's back together


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

oops...thought about my post got the direction backwards....should not lean toward the blade should stay at 90 degrees or less


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

I just went to mess around with the plow. It seems like there is excessive play in the pivot pins. Maybe that's what my problem is.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

datank450;1769816 said:


> I just went to mess around with the plow. It seems like there is excessive play in the pivot pins. Maybe that's what my problem is.


There shouldn't be play in the pins. They just shear off.

There can be play in the pivot bolt in the bottom. But I'm willing to bet that's not your problem.

Can't help you until we see plow put together. A guy tentatively works with us has a new lot pro and it stands almost vertical


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

Alright ima try to get these up on here.


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.246699182175944&type=1&relevant_count=1

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.246699182175944&type=1&relevant_count=2

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.246699182175944&type=1&relevant_count=3

I cant figure out how to get just the picture up, so here some links.


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t31/1939656_246699068842622_779029781_o.jpg

https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t31/1932573_246699048842624_1266299504_o.jpg


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

Whiffyspark;1769823 said:


> There shouldn't be play in the pins. They just shear off.
> 
> There can be play in the pivot bolt in the bottom. But I'm willing to bet that's not your problem.
> 
> Can't help you until we see plow put together. A guy tentatively works with us has a new lot pro and it stands almost vertical


Maybe it seems like the hole for the pivot pins are stretches out of place.


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks guys for all the help, really appreciate it.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

That plow has been beaten to death.

Lots of odd and nasty welds on that thing.

I would just make sure it's solid and make it work and not fuss over it too much until you get a newer plow.

In the words of my mechanic...."Run it until it breaks.".



......


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

datank450;1769843 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.246699182175944&type=1&relevant_count=1
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.246699182175944&type=1&relevant_count=2
> 
> ...


In you OP you said the plow was a Lot Pro, the pics show a very tired C Poly plow. Your issue with the replacement spring may be due to getting springs for the wrong plow. Meyer may use the same spring on the C plow and Lot Pro but they may be different too. You can verify by looking online on Meyers site in the parts section.
Also you can buy replacement pivot bushing for the sector and mold board along with pins. Looking at the pics I'd say it's time.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

BUFF;1770033 said:


> In you OP you said the plow was a Lot Pro, the pics show a very tired C Poly plow. Your issue with the replacement spring may be due to getting springs for the wrong plow. Meyer may use the same spring on the C plow and Lot Pro but they may be different too. You can verify by looking online on Meyers site in the parts section.
> Also you can buy replacement pivot bushing for the sector and mold board along with pins. Looking at the pics I'd say it's time.


Smith Bros has replacement ribs. Lot pro has 4 springs 2 together on each side.

Pretty sure the springs are longer. May be wrong like buff said.

You can replace the whole rib or just the pin sections. It looks like you broke them but it's hard to tell.

When you're plow is standing up it's at the right angle


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

Yeah I'm sure it was beat to death before I bought it. There was actually a bend in the moldboard when I picked it up, but I broke the welds. That's the best I could get on the welds, I have a welding machine but don't know how to weld all that well. Yeah I agree with you white gardens, run till its done... But yeah I'll go out to zoresco tomorrow and see if they have what I need. I hate waiting for Internet shipments, so ill use smith bros as my last resort. Maybe, hopefully I can get it to plow right, cause I'm not buying a new plow till summertime. The good thing about steel is it can always be fixed.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

did not realize white gardens posted your plow

my thought for what they are worth

the pins are welded in crooked so the plow when upright is not hitting stop points properly

I believe those are the wrong springs lot pro would have a shorter spring because of connection points..they look like my st springs

you need to spend some serious rebuild time on tit when the warm weather gets here, pins should be removable not welded in, start shopping for parts and plan the rebuild


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

leolkfrm;1770294 said:


> did not realize white gardens posted your plow
> 
> my thought for what they are worth
> 
> ...


How can you tell that the pins are welded in?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

the pic of the right side that white posted for you it appears that the tube and pin are welded....the left side that you posted shows the cotter key....however since both pins are bent you will need to use a recip saw to cut them out and then rebuild everything square


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

To all you guys that thought that I would break something by welding a strip of metal onto the sector to fix the angle of my plow...
Do to the pivot pin holes being worn and stretched into a oblong shape, my trip springs lost tension, broke a few, and when tighten the springs down more it pulled the top of the plow too far back. I'm not trying to invest in a new plow yet, although mothernature has been treating me nice this season, so I found where all the play was coming from. The worn pivot pins on both the sector and plow allowed about 1 1/2" of space in between the sector and plow. You gouts on this site told me it would stop my plow from tripping and ill break something. I'm sorry to say your wrong. What I did is welded a small strip of steel on the to half of the stop on the plow. I made sure there was plenty of room for the plow to trip. I thing I got it back to the right angle, no play in the pivot parts. 
I'm finishing up my weld now, as soon as I get this back together and on the truck, ill post some pics to show you nonbelievers it can be done my way.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

people try to give you the best advice to return your plow to oem specs....anything can be barn jobbed to make it work

I would still plan on getting parts and repairing it back to as close to oem as poss....when the weather breaks


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

leolkfrm;1774884 said:


> people try to give you the best advice to return your plow to oem specs....anything can be barn jobbed to make it work
> 
> I would still plan on getting parts and repairing it back to as close to oem as poss....when the weather breaks


I agree, when the weather breaks ill be doing some extensive work to make it right. I'm happy this is working right now, got a 12"+ coming up this weekend. Just trying to make quick durable fixes to keep me running. I got the plow back together and on the truck, tension on all springs, I also pulled up to a curb and pushed on it to make sure nothing's jamming up. I have full trip and the plow is tight to the sector now. The only place where there is play is where the sector meets the A frame. But I still thank everybody for all input cause I probably would have never thought about it not being able to trip. I woulda welded a nice strip of steel a wouldn't have put into consideration the space the plow needs to pivot. I woulda been screwed without you guys. 
THANX ALL!!! Except that jerk that had a problem wit my spelling..!..


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

Looks like your cutting edge is worn out also and you're wearing down the plow frame.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

datank450;1774907 said:


> THANX ALL!!! Except that jerk that had a problem wit my spelling..!..


Correct spelling is arbitrary in business.

If you can't spell right, on a national forum, and on a cpu with spell checkers, then you won't spell right doing bids and communicating with clients.

Take it to heart.

......


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

White Gardens;1778018 said:


> Correct spelling is arbitrary in business.
> 
> If you can't spell right, on a national forum, and on a cpu with spell checkers, then you won't spell right doing bids and communicating with clients.
> 
> ...


WOW, WHAT ARE YOU, ********??? If you didn't realize, or catch the fact that was not intended for you, and my incorrect spelling was done on purpose, maybe you should take it to heart that your stupid... Yeah, giving the fact that every device has spell check, it is quite complicated to misspell anything, even if you wanna misspell on purpose. But anyway, I'm not on here to write contracts or to figure out how to spell for my contracts. I guess I'm on a national public forum to post about business with people like me, but YOU TARDS WANNA TALK OFF SUBJECT ABOUT IMPROPER SPELLING. And plus, I'm not here to get your business, I'm not here to advertise, just trying to get info on my next steps, and ******** like you wanna criticize my spelling. You think I'm worried about misspelling Meyer"s" on this site??? Come on now.. You must be a tard.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

With your liberal use of the word ********, then I want nothing to do with you. 

I have an aunt with downs syndrome. If you feel that you feel you need to make derogatory comments in response to my post to make you feel better, then it shows your true personality, insecurities, and lack of business ethics. 

Thanks for making our industry look bad on a national forum. I guess we are all stupid plow jockeys. 


......


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

White Gardens;1778467 said:


> With your liberal use of the word ********, then I want nothing to do with you.
> 
> I have an aunt with downs syndrome. If you feel that you feel you need to make derogatory comments in response to my post to make you feel better, then it shows your true personality, insecurities, and lack of business ethics.
> 
> ...


Yeah buddy, you made yourself look bad, taking a cheap shot at my spelling. You made yourself look like an unprofessional plow jockey, I'm just getting started in this field and gotta deal with people like you. As far as making myself look bad, you peor don't know who I am, and I don't know who you are, but people like you make this site look like Facebook, with your nitpicky drama. I may have got caught in the moment cause ******** like you wanna attack my credibility of being able to run a business. Oh and again with your Facebook like drama, this is a site for business, not your mentally challenged family member.


----------

